# Well Line in Sand Bed or Corrugated HDPE pipe



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I've got a question and looking for opinions. 

We're replacing 300' of Well Line. The line (plastic) is over 47 yrs old. that has ruptured 4 times in the past 2 years. I figured it was old and/or installed poorly. 

Upon excavation, I found it to be only 3' deep though we are in a 4' deep frost line area. It was also in heavy rocky soil with numerous large boulders in the trench. 

There are no less than 4 locations where we are going over ledge or large rock at 4-5' deep, but one section will only permit us to be 3' deep for about 5'. 

The plan was to lay the pipe on a 6" bed of sand and then cover with another 6", but now I am thinking of trying something else. What if I put the pipe inside 4" corrugated HDPE pipe and cover that with the sand. It would make any future replacement a breeze compared to excavation again. 

Anyone ever try this? Thoughts on it being better protected from the rocky soil or frost at the shallow section?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

sand bedding would be enough...don't waste money on the conduit...besides, if it does spring a leak, how do you know where to dig it up?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

dayexco said:


> sand bedding would be enough...don't waste money on the conduit...besides, if it does spring a leak, how do you know where to dig it up?


Good point, but would it actually spring a leak if protected in the pipe? 

The cost of the 4" pipe to sleeve it in is less expensive than the sand.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sleeving is sometimes a spec in commercial construction.

I ran two water line extensions under my gravel driveway. Rocky chunky soil, I put them them in a sleeve.

If the sleeve is cheaper than sand, I guess do it.

If you ever did somehow bust a pipe guess you could just pull the water line then shove new back in the sleeve....


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

griz said:


> Sleeving is sometimes a spec in commercial construction.
> 
> I ran two water line extensions under my gravel driveway. Rocky chunky soil, I put them them in a sleeve.
> 
> ...


That was the thought, but just an FYI, you would pull the new one through as you pull the old one out the other side. Never try to remove the old one without the new one attached to the other end.


----------



## dulltoothbeaver (May 16, 2011)

But be careful of where the sleeve ends...ie inside the building... If the pipe leaks again the water will come out there, or if the service box is uphill from the usage end any ground water will work its way to the low end.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

dulltoothbeaver said:


> But be careful of where the sleeve ends...ie inside the building... If the pipe leaks again the water will come out there, or if the service box is uphill from the usage end any ground water will work its way to the low end.


We ended it just before the wall so if water did somehow get into the pipe, it would empty before the foundation


----------



## dulltoothbeaver (May 16, 2011)

I have a carwash that has the 3/4" water main inside another¡ 1 1/2 line that runs under the gravel lot downhill slightly from the water meter curb box and up into the pump room. Heavy rains can sometimes put water up into the pump room.... Although it doesn't matter in my case. I thought it might be worth a mention. 
LNG your right about not taking the old pipe out without the new one attached. Was a real adventure pulling a new line in a few years ago, but it was a whole lot less work than digging it all up, cheaper too!


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Ive done it before with soft copper. Works well but the sleeve will definitely take on water.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

At my dads shop, he tapped the water for the shop off of his house. He ran 3" conduit from the house and under the shop floor and stubbed it up inside the building. Lighting struck the ground outside and put a hole in the water line that was 4' deep. He knew this because you can see the hole in the ground where lighting struck and his water was dirty. He hooked an new one on to the old one and pulled it through.


----------



## JDEERE (Feb 3, 2015)

We often sleeve well lines if we are in rough ground. It allows you to backfill with less than great soil and gives the line some added protection. If you are only 3.0' deep in spots, I would definitely add some rigid styrofoam insulation. As a general rule, 1" of styrofoam equals 1.0' of earth cover, depending on the R value.


----------



## RST (Mar 28, 2015)

We've always run them in conduit or larger water line. Had one last week, 36 year old line at one of our apt buildings, but, we had it running inside of 2" black pipe. You know how quick it is to fix...?? Very quick

IMHO, it should be required. Too many old folks, handicap/disabled get stuck for major bills replacing a water line. OF course we are in well country so it's not unusual to have a 200-300' line from well to house.


----------

